# Hydraulic Lift Kubota L245



## Doug Gryder (May 23, 2020)

When lifting the 3 point lift not staying in up position when lifting. Raise it by pulling the lever back but it falls when I let go. Shouldn't it stay up? Thank you.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

https://www.tractorforum.com/thread...-arm-lever-wont-stay-up-or-in-position.42071/


----------

